# Places you would like to travel to?



## CaseyR (Jun 5, 2014)

Just wondering where everyone would like to travel to?  I live in Toronto, and a few places I've traveled to recently are Hawaii, Montreal, and Massachusetts.  This summer, a friend and I are also planning on visiting New York City (never been), and Washington D.C.  Someday, I'd love to see San Francisco, Los Angeles, the UK, France, Italy, Japan, Iceland, and New Zealand (I have a big list atm lol).  How about you guys?  Where would you like to travel to most?


----------



## Shalott (Jun 5, 2014)

*1. South Africa* - I want to travel here so badly. I've visited countries in east Africa, but I want to visit South Africa specifically, because more than anything in the world I want to see a great white shark. ♥

2. Japan

3. France

Well, I want to visit Japan and France primarily to visit the Disney parks in those countries (I also want to go to Hong Kong for that reason, but it isn't a priority right now) but I also want to visit Japan due to my interest in Japanese culture and France is a country I have visited before, and it's lovely. I want to go again.

There are TONS of other places I want to go, but if someone offered me the choice those would be my top three.


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> *1. South Africa* - I want to travel here so badly. I've visited countries in east Africa, but I want to visit South Africa specifically, because more than anything in the world I want to see a great white shark. ♥
> 
> 2. Japan
> 
> ...


Great choices; all interesting places!  I forgot that they also had Disney parks in Japan and France.  I've only ever been to the Florida one.  Hopefully someday I'll travel more.  Sometimes I wish that Canada wasn't so isolated and spread out.. It makes going anywhere a lot of work at times lol


----------



## Shalott (Jun 5, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> Great choices; all interesting places!  I forgot that they also had Disney parks in Japan and France.  I've only ever been to the Florida one.  Hopefully someday I'll travel more.  Sometimes I wish that Canada wasn't so isolated and spread out.. It makes going anywhere a lot of work at times lol


Ha ha, I feel the same about the US, like... I have to fly to three different states just to leave the country! In Canada, I've only been to Vancouver, but I would love to visit Montreal. I want to see the famous Underground City!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, here's my list... Hope ya don't mind waiting for it to be over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

1 Japan!!!! I would love to go there with my bestie Animezing, if I could.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We both ADORE anime, Japanese culture, the food, the city, the scenery, the clothing and the electronics and OF COURSE, the language, as im learning and studying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2 South Africa. I'm in love with their accent, the wildlife and the scenery. So beautiful.

3 Germany. I would love to go there as I'm so intrigued by the history of the wars. Especially to see where Anne Frank lived. I prob sound like a weirdo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4 Samoa, as that's where part of my ethnicity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

5 And last but not least... Russia, as the people there are so intriguing and I love the way they talk, its so.. So gorgeous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jun 6, 2014)

@ Ahhh! Yes! I would also love to visit Russia! Despite how much I hate the cold, it would be worth it to see the Kremlin. I think that it is such a gorgeous piece of architecture!

I LOVE Germany. it's a beautiful country with lovely people. ♥ Definitely would want to go back.

I have so much to say on this topic, ha ha! I just love traveling, and can't wait to be able to do more. My youngest is five, currently, so once he is a little bit older we plan to start doing some family vacations that let them have the opportunity to learn culture, history, art, ecology... so much fun and so many horizons to explore!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 6, 2014)

wow, that sounds so cool @shalott. I bet your son wold love to do family holidays...

never been on one, but would love to. &lt;3

yes, I don't know how I would deal with the cold, but I guess it would be pretty worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ha ha, I feel the same about the US, like... I have to fly to three different states just to leave the country! In Canada, I've only been to Vancouver, but I would love to visit Montreal. I want to see the famous Underground City!


Vancouver is actually somewhere I'd like to see too; if only I wasn't so far east.. lol   I loved Montreal though!  I went there last summer for the big Osheaga Music Festival, and there's tons of things always going on there, and unlike here in Toronto (and the rest of Ontario where everything's shutdown by 2am), bars and venues stay open until 3am, so it's really a fun place to explore with all sorts of stuff going on late into the evening.  I didn't get to the underground city (we kinda got lost and barely found the massive music festival park lol), but I definitely want to see that next time! 

Before I went, some people told me that my poor French would be a problem, but I found everyone there really cool.  On the way over, I encountered a coffee shop where the girl only knew French, but we did our best to communicate, and we both had a good laugh at her and my poor attempts at bilingualism lol; definitely a fun trip!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 10, 2014)

I would definitely like to visit Australia... and Asia in general, as I've never been to an Asian country and their cultures are so interesting!


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 11, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> I would definitely like to visit Australia... and Asia in general, as I've never been to an Asian country and their cultures are so interesting!


Australia would be cool too!  I just wonder what the flight would be like to get there lol  Longest I've ever done was  Indiana-Hawaii; about eight hours.  Although, it really wasn't that bad for me.  I just watched a couple movies and listened to my iPod, and it went by moderately fast.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 11, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> Australia would be cool too!  I just wonder what the flight would be like to get there lol  Longest I've ever done was  Indiana-Hawaii; about eight hours.  Although, it really wasn't that bad for me.  I just watched a couple movies and listened to my iPod, and it went by moderately fast.


The longest flight I've been on was almost 12 hours from Germany to Brazil... after a while my legs start to hurt really bad and I hate having to squeeze past strangers to get up and walk around or go to the restroom ugh! Apart from that I have a hard time sleeping on flights BUT at least I got to enjoy a lot of the on board entertainment if that counts for anything LOL.

Much worse than that though was the 18 hour bus trip I had to make in Brazil... *shudder*


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 14, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> The longest flight I've been on was almost 12 hours from Germany to Brazil... after a while my legs start to hurt really bad and I hate having to squeeze past strangers to get up and walk around or go to the restroom ugh! Apart from that I have a hard time sleeping on flights BUT at least I got to enjoy a lot of the on board entertainment if that counts for anything LOL.
> 
> Much worse than that though was the 18 hour bus trip I had to make in Brazil... *shudder*


18 hours?  Wow!  How did you do it? lol I can no longer complain about the 4-5 hour train rides I do to Ottawa!  But yeah, I can never sleep while traveling either.  Sometimes, I think they purposely design seats to be too uncomfortable to fall asleep in lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2014)

I work in the Hospitality industry and me and the hubby love to travel. there are a ton of places I still want to see so here is juts a list of a few :

1. Japan

2. Australia &amp; New Zealand

3. China

4. Thailand

5. Mauritius (have been here but really want to show the hubby)

6. Hawaii

7. Galapagos Islands

8. South Africa

9. Sweden

10. Greenland


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> The longest flight I've been on was almost 12 hours from Germany to Brazil... after a while my legs start to hurt really bad and I hate having to squeeze past strangers to get up and walk around or go to the restroom ugh! Apart from that I have a hard time sleeping on flights BUT at least I got to enjoy a lot of the on board entertainment if that counts for anything LOL.
> 
> Much worse than that though was the 18 hour bus trip I had to make in Brazil... *shudder*


I feel ya! My longest flight was 20 hours (wnot counting two stops) andthe longest bus trip was 16 hours from the Midwest to New Jersey on a Greyhound bus...that's never happening again ever. How does noone warn you how crazy Greyhound buses are when you are new to the country?? lol


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 1, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> I work in the Hospitality industry and me and the hubby love to travel. there are a ton of places I still want to see so here is juts a list of a few :
> 
> 1. Japan
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention the Galapagos Islands, that's a place I would LOVE to see!  I hear it's really unique and fascinating, especially with all the connections to Darwin back in the day.  I remember I received a promo brochure for a special trip there, but no one else was very interested.  I think my dad asked me "Why would you want to go visit a far-off island with a bunch of weird-looking animals?" lol I think it would be an awesome trip!


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 21, 2014)

I have so many places I'd like to visit, I can't even remember them all. 
01. Samos island in Greece.
02. Santorini island in Greece.

03. Japan.
04. England. 
05. Norway.
06. Lots of states in the USA.
07. Italy. 
08. Thailand.
09. Bali.
10. Bora Bora


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 21, 2014)

LikePuzzlePieces said:


> I have so many places I'd like to visit, I can't even remember them all.
> 
> 01. Samos island in Greece.
> 
> ...


I actually want to visit all of those lol  Though being in Canada, I've only managed to see the USA from that list.  Someday though, hopefully!


----------



## Lana S-t (Jul 30, 2014)

@@MrsShaw You should definitely visit the Great Barrier Reef in Aussie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Places I want to travel to are:


Paris
Japan
England
Caribbean
Antarctica
 Iceland
Oh how I wish  I was a Jumper. :scared:


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 4, 2014)

Sleekly said:


> @@MrsShaw You should definitely visit the Great Barrier Reef in Aussie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Places I want to travel to are:
> 
> ...


All interesting places!  I've only managed to get to the Caribbean from that list; Grand Cayman, actually.  It was really nice!  Iceland is definitely one I really want to see someday.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 4, 2014)

I've travelled across Canada and have been to Spokane WA and New York City. What I'd really like to do is take a motorcycle trip across the US and visit all the National parks and historic sites there.


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 4, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> I've travelled across Canada and have been to Spokane WA and New York City. What I'd really like to do is take a motorcycle trip across the US and visit all the National parks and historic sites there.


That would definitely be a fun trip!  Though I've seen a fair bit of the Eastern states, I haven't seen any of the West coast yet.  Hopefully someday!


----------



## Lana S-t (Aug 6, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> All interesting places!  I've only managed to get to the Caribbean from that list; Grand Cayman, actually.  It was really nice!  Iceland is definitely one I really want to see someday.


@@CaseyR Lucky you! I really want to try that hotspring in Iceland. Have you heard about it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 8, 2014)

Sleekly said:


> @@CaseyR Lucky you! I really want to try that hotspring in Iceland. Have you heard about it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It looks so awesome!  It's definitely something I'd love to see.  Iceland also seems to have a really interesting culture; it'd be a fun trip for sure.  I just wish it was an easier place to travel to lol


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 8, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> It looks so awesome!  It's definitely something I'd love to see.  Iceland also seems to have a really interesting culture; it'd be a fun trip for sure.  I just wish it was an easier place to travel to lol


It's probably the same price to fly from Toronto to Vancouver...


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 8, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> It's probably the same price to fly from Toronto to Vancouver...


Another place I really want to visit; someday, I hope!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> I've travelled across Canada and have been to Spokane WA and New York City. What I'd really like to do is take a motorcycle trip across the US and visit all the National parks and historic sites there.


My grandfather was a huge motorcycle enthusiast before his eyesight failed him and he did a trip similar to what you've described. He also went on a huge group trip from Alaska to Chile, on motorcycle.

I definitely think that if you get the chance, you should do it. That would be an awesome experience. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 8, 2014)

@@CaseyR

It's awesome! I lived there for a year, went to make-up school there. It's very mild, green all year round, yes it rains a lot, but it feels like the warm rain we get here in Toronto. What's really cool is the West Coast First Nation sculptures and artwork everywhere. 

I've been to every major city in Canada except Whitehorse, Iqaluit, and St. John's NL and I can tell you that Vancouver has the largest homeless / street person population in Canada. It's sad, but you get the good with the bad in every city. 

The other downside is the price of going anywhere in Canada... It's cheaper flying to the Caribbean and to Europe.  :huh:


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My grandfather was a huge motorcycle enthusiast before his eyesight failed him and he did a trip similar to what you've described. He also went on a huge group trip from Alaska to Chile, on motorcycle.
> 
> I definitely think that if you get the chance, you should do it. That would be an awesome experience. :smilehappyyes:


Alaska to Chile... On a motorcycle... Now that would be fun! I am sure your grandfather has some great photos of that trip.

Back in '92 my GF at the time and I rented a Harley Davidson and we went on a 2 week small group tour ride from Calgary to Vancouver and back (1 week each way). It was a lot of fun. So that trip was part of my inspiration / dream of doing it in the US.


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 8, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> @@CaseyR
> 
> It's awesome! I lived there for a year, went to make-up school there. It's very mild, green all year round, yes it rains a lot, but it feels like the warm rain we get here in Toronto. What's really cool is the West Coast First Nation sculptures and artwork everywhere.
> 
> ...


I would definitely appreciate that climate; I'm one of the few who likes rain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Back in the day when I was learning audio-mastering, I actually did some volunteer work for some of the Haida Gwaii from BC (mastering old tapes of elders' Skidgegate language).  I would love to see some of the things and places they spoke of out there someday.  It all sounds very beautiful. 

I've also heard about the social problems in the in Vancouver; very sad.

And that's so true.  The only trip I've taken in Canada of substantial distance was a music trip in high school to Banff.  It's a little embarrassing, but I've really seen very little of it all up to this point in life.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 8, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> I would definitely appreciate that climate; I'm one of the few who likes rain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Back in the day when I was learning audio-mastering, I actually did some volunteer work for some of the Haida Gwaii from BC (mastering old tapes of elders' Skidgegate language).  I would love to see some of the things and places they spoke of out there someday.  It all sounds very beautiful.
> 
> I've also heard about the social problems in the in Vancouver; very sad.
> 
> And that's so true.  The only trip I've taken in Canada of substantial distance was a music trip in high school to Banff.  It's a little embarrassing, but I've really seen very little of it all up to this point in life.


That's sooo cool with the Skidgegate language. I am guessing you were mastering the tapes for archival purposes for like a resource library of some sort?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 8, 2014)

Yep!  Basically, at the time of the recording, there were less than about twenty people from this community who spoke this particular dialect fluently, so a professor of mine (also a Haida) recorded about eight hours of audio on-site; great content, but lots of interference of many sorts.  About a decade later when I got involved, we took the recordings and made them into a couple educational/archival CDs.  To my knowledge, our projected has been archived in a couple places in Ottawa (where we worked), and out in BC, where the associated museum/archive library is.  It was a rather unusual way of learning mastering, but definitely something that I thought was really cool to be involved with.  It really showed how so much culture often vanishes in the modern world before anyone even realizes it these days.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> Alaska to Chile... On a motorcycle... Now that would be fun! I am sure your grandfather has some great photos of that trip.
> 
> Back in '92 my GF at the time and I rented a Harley Davidson and we went on a 2 week small group tour ride from Calgary to Vancouver and back (1 week each way). It was a lot of fun. So that trip was part of my inspiration / dream of doing it in the US.


Oh yeah! It was him and my grandma, and the motorcycle club (an actual club, ha ha, not a gang) and all their partners. I think this was back in the early '90's, too, so touring must have been quite popular then! Not to say it isn't now, I'm really not sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  IRC, it was a 6-week trip. Quite a journey, but they loved every minute!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 8, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> Yep!  Basically, at the time of the recording, there were less than about twenty people from this community who spoke this particular dialect fluently, so a professor of mine (also a Haida) recorded about eight hours of audio on-site; great content, but lots of interference of many sorts.  About a decade later when I got involved, we took the recordings and made them into a couple educational/archival CDs.  To my knowledge, our projected has been archived in a couple places in Ottawa (where we worked), and out in BC, where the associated museum/archive library is.  It was a rather unusual way of learning mastering, but definitely something that I thought was really cool to be involved with.  It really showed how so much culture often vanishes in the modern world before anyone even realizes it these days.


Ah ok, makes sense, and thank goodness for that, and thank you for helping in the preservation of it.

And yes so true with vanishing cultures. On a side note, scientists say that undiscovered species of plants and insects go extinct every day due to deforestation in the rainforests of Indonesia and the Amazon. It's also by accident or blind luck that they find new species of them in the rainforests of Borneo.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh yeah! It was him and my grandma, and the motorcycle club (an actual club, ha ha, not a gang) and all their partners. I think this was back in the early '90's, too, so touring must have been quite popular then! Not to say it isn't now, I'm really not sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  IRC, it was a 6-week trip. Quite a journey, but they loved every minute!


LOL... Gang   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great. Now I feel old LOL


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> LOL... Gang   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great. Now I feel old LOL


Ha ha, not my intent at all! I actually didn't realize how old I was when that had happened until I started remembering details. I dated myself! :lol:


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 9, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ha ha, not my intent at all! I actually didn't realize how old I was when that had happened until I started remembering details. I dated myself! :lol:


No it's not that at all. I got the gist of it when I first read it. It just sounded cute in my head   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 9, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> Ah ok, makes sense, and thank goodness for that, and thank you for helping in the preservation of it.
> 
> And yes so true with vanishing cultures. On a side note, scientists say that undiscovered species of plants and insects go extinct every day due to deforestation in the rainforests of Indonesia and the Amazon. It's also by accident or blind luck that they find new species of them in the rainforests of Borneo.


I was happy to assist, especially after learning about their culture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And it really amazes me how much has actually gone extinct; both recently, and long ago. A few weeks back, I learned of subspecies of lions that roamed parts of ancient France and Spain; things were quite different, it seems.  There's so much that's probably come and gone without ever being discovered, and it's a shame that it's often too late, like when many of these plants or insects are learned of in the rainforests lately.


----------



## Maria Candy (Sep 10, 2014)

I would like to travel to France.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 10, 2014)

Really, if I don't get to Iceland at some point in my life ... man, I don't even know. I don't want to think about that possibility.
 

My top hitlist would be:
1. Iceland
2. Austria
3. Estonia
4. Latvia
5. Finland. 

In general northern Europe.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 10, 2014)

Italy    Russia


----------



## bellalore (Oct 5, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> Australia would be cool too!  I just wonder what the flight would be like to get there lol  Longest I've ever done was  Indiana-Hawaii; about eight hours.  Although, it really wasn't that bad for me.  I just watched a couple movies and listened to my iPod, and it went by moderately fast.


Living in  N.Z. means that we are long flying hours to anywhere in the Northern Hemisphere .... but that doesn't stop us!

I've been to USA quite a few times and love it (NZ-USA about 13 hours flying - might be less to Australia, but will depend on what part you go to). 

But there are two places I'd really love to go to

Italy and Greece.  Sure, I'd love to go to lots of other places, and while I'm over there in those countries, I'll make the most of it, but that's what's on the top of the list.


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 6, 2014)

bellalore said:


> Living in  N.Z. means that we are long flying hours to anywhere in the Northern Hemisphere .... but that doesn't stop us!
> 
> I've been to USA quite a few times and love it (NZ-USA about 13 hours flying - might be less to Australia, but will depend on what part you go to).
> 
> ...


So many beautiful cities in those two countries!  Hopefully I'll see them someday.  I fell so inexperienced never having really yet traveled outside of North America (unless I count Hawaii) lol


----------



## irati (Oct 24, 2014)

I have always wanted to visit:

1. Australia and New Zealand &lt;3

2. Egypt (not just the pyramids and Luxor but also the Red sea)

3. Morocco and Turkey

4. And the list goes on 5. And on 6. And on 7. And on....

Can't decide what I would visit and in what order- if I had the money :hehe:


----------



## Damarys (Nov 21, 2014)

Placed I want to travel to:

1. Japan

2. South Korea

3. Thailand

4. Dubai

6. India

7. Amsterdam

8. Morocco

9. Egypt

10. Bali

11. China


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 21, 2014)

So I have the chance to go to Ireland in June 2015 for 9 days. The trip costs just under $3k with mostly everything included in that but tips and a couple meals. I've traveled with this company twice and I would love to go a third time. Problem is that I need to put that 3k on a credit card to go. I don't even have a card to put that on and I'm nervous about doing that. But I think I will regret if I don't go. I have had an exceptionally crappy last two years and I really need a pick-me-up.  This is just a really expensive one, lol.  Any advice?


----------



## jennifern (Nov 21, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So I have the chance to go to Ireland in June 2015 for 9 days. The trip costs just under $3k with mostly everything included in that but tips and a couple meals. I've traveled with this company twice and I would love to go a third time. Problem is that I need to put that 3k on a credit card to go. I don't even have a card to put that on and I'm nervous about doing that. But I think I will regret if I don't go. I have had an exceptionally crappy last two years and I really need a pick-me-up.  This is just a really expensive one, lol.  Any advice?


It's sensible to stay out of debt, but i live by the mantra that money can always be earned back, whereas time cannot. Id say go for it, but work your butt off from now till the trip and really earn it! Have fun babe, you're only young once x

For me, id say a place i wanna go is bora bora, i will go there... one day!


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 21, 2014)

I have travelled quite a bit, but not in a long time. I would like to go back to Italy and see Pompeii and Venice. I would also like to visit Scandinavian countries, as well as Iceland and Scotland.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 21, 2014)

jennifern said:


> It's sensible to stay out of debt, but i live by the mantra that money can always be earned back, whereas time cannot. Id say go for it, but work your butt off from now till the trip and really earn it! Have fun babe, you're only young once x
> 
> For me, id say a place i wanna go is bora bora, i will go there... one day!


Thank you for the encouragement! Going into debt to do isn't ideal but I can pay it off for sure so I'm thinking I'll take the plunge.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 22, 2014)

Places I want to travel (in no specific order)


[SIZE=10.5pt]Every Province in Canada, I live in Toronto and have only been to Montreal, Quebec and a few cities in British Columbia. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]U.S.A. - specifically New York City, San Francisco, Los Angeles, New Orleans, Seattle, Hawaii[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]UK, especially London  :wub: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Italy[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Australia[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Bahamas[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Turks and Caicos[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Fiji[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Bora Bora[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Bali[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Galapagos Islands[/SIZE]


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 24, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So I have the chance to go to Ireland in June 2015 for 9 days. The trip costs just under $3k with mostly everything included in that but tips and a couple meals. I've traveled with this company twice and I would love to go a third time. Problem is that I need to put that 3k on a credit card to go. I don't even have a card to put that on and I'm nervous about doing that. But I think I will regret if I don't go. I have had an exceptionally crappy last two years and I really need a pick-me-up.  This is just a really expensive one, lol.  Any advice?


I'm in a bit of a similar situation.  During the summer, I ended up finishing off my master's thesis, and also moving to downtown Toronto.  Since moving here, finding steady work has been rather challenging, and I'm not quite as financially stable as I'd like to be.  Anyway, my graduation ceremony is in May of this coming year, and I was debating about going as it's the Los Angeles area (I did the program through the California State system by distance education).   When I mentioned it to my friend, he offered to go with me, and said it would be a fun experience as neither of us have ever been to California.  Though it may not be the ideal move financially, I still feel that the experience is probably worth splurging a bit.  We usually do summer trips to places like New York, Boston, Montreal, etc., so this would be something different, and it'd be cool to actually attend graduation lol



SassyPeach said:


> Places I want to travel (in no specific order)
> 
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]Every Province in Canada, I live in Toronto and have only been to Montreal, Quebec and a few cities in British Columbia. [/SIZE]
> ...


That's pretty much what I've seen of Canada too.  It's funny as I've seen a lot more of America than here.  Hopefully, I'll be a little better traveled eventually.  My sister did a road trip to Nova Scotia a while back, and had a great time; maybe I'll try something like that eventually.  Everything here is just soo spread out lol


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 24, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> That's pretty much what I've seen of Canada too.  It's funny as I've seen a lot more of America than here.  Hopefully, I'll be a little better traveled eventually.  My sister did a road trip to Nova Scotia a while back, and had a great time; maybe I'll try something like that eventually.  Everything here is just soo spread out lol


I've also seen more of the US then I have of Canada. I would love to do an across Canada road trip but that would take so long to do, lol


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 24, 2014)

SassyPeach said:


> I've also seen more of the US then I have of Canada. I would love to do an across Canada road trip but that would take so long to do, lol


So true!  I can only imagine how many miles/kilometres that would end up being lol


----------



## SaccaraBird (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh so many places! I'm from South Africa originally but live in New Zealand now, so I've beeen able to have long stopovers in Singapore and Hong Kong on my way home for visits, and I've been to a couple of European countries, but I would dearly DEARLY love to go to Morroco, Turkey, Denmark, Holland, Austria, Scotland, Japan (I studied the language all through High School but never got to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) but at the very top of my list at the moment is ICELAND. So beautiful and mysterious, and I'm pretty obsessed with Icelandic music at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm planning on doing my big OE next year once I'm done with my degree, doing a 6 month working holiday somewhere in the UK with Europe just a stone's throw away!


----------



## Odelia (Jan 28, 2015)

1.Japan- I would go there to buy lot of things~ the food, the make up, the books~

2.England- the view is so beautiful~

3.Paris- the view is beautiful,too. And there also have many things to buy~


----------



## Callan (Feb 9, 2015)

1.New Zealand

2.Paris

3.Taiwan

wow, I think Taiwan is easier to go for me.


----------



## Alidolly (May 1, 2015)

Japan - I've a Japanese penfriend I've written to for over 25 yrs and I'd love to meet her and her family. Oh, and go kawaii mad!

I'd like to go back to Australia to show my daughter the outback and barrier reef. Also love Singapore and Hong Kong so going back there would be nice.

Take daughter to Disney - ideally Florida but Tokyo, Hong Kong, Anaheim - not fussed as all would be ace!

Love Canada so Vancouver again and Toronto - both great cities to visit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (May 1, 2015)

Paris! I have got to get there someday!


----------



## findcheap (Jun 28, 2015)

cheapclothesale.com

Cheap Apparel Sale Designer Gucci clothing, Wholesale Gucci Sneakers And Attachment , LV Jeans From China Store,Discount Cheap Louis Vuitton Scarves, Retro Jordan Nike Sneakers China Online, Shop for Versace Prada Sandals Boots For Women.


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jun 30, 2015)

The USA is top of my list, especially New York which would be amazing! My husband and I were married fairly recently so we want to settle down a bit before we start going travel mad!


----------



## candylion (Jul 12, 2015)

I'd like to travel to South Korea and Dubai -- beautiful places I've heard people discussing about. South Korea is a great place for shopping and eating, where Dubai has a distinct culture from where I'm living.


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 13, 2015)

Dying to go on a cruise - actually two - that include St. Petersburg or Constantinople.

Paris is amazing! Definitely my favorite city.


----------



## MsKrystal (Jul 13, 2015)

In no particular order:

Las Vegas

Tokyo

Brazil

Dominican Republic

Italy

Paris

Bora Bora


----------

